# about 2-3K ports updated???



## graudeejs (Aug 1, 2009)

I update ports tree almost every day (with portsnap)....
Today When I updated ports there were some 2-3K patches (I don't remember exactly).

I was wondering what the hell?

Is it somehow relate to graphics/jpeg port?

I have never ever seen so many updates in such a little time period.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=34686&postcount=28


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Aug 2, 2009)

RTFCL

Read the *beep**beep**beep**beep*ing Commit Logs


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 2, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> RTFCL
> 
> Read the *beep**beep**beep**beep*ing Commit Logs



Where are the ******* commit logs? Haven't heard of them.....
ON ports mailing list?


----------



## joel@ (Aug 2, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Where are the ******* commit logs? Haven't heard of them.....
> ON ports mailing list?


http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/cvs-ports/


----------



## ale (Aug 2, 2009)

And another huge port bump has been done today because of libtool22.


----------

